# Aeroponics water pump timer question.



## Fadeux (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok, so I have a homemade aero unit. I need to buy a timer for the pump. Im told the 15min on 15min off is a good one and its 20 bucks, but Im told the nft 1on 4off is better, but its 85 bucks. Is the 1/4 worth that much more?


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 23, 2007)

check this out fade. [SIZE=-1]www.*marijuana*passion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10986 - 89k -
Stoney is real good about this sorta stuff
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
[/SIZE]


----------

